# Rod recommendation



## glennonja (May 16, 2012)

I just purchased a shimano stradic 3000. Anyone have any recommendations for a good rod to pair it with? I would greatly appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Shimano clarus. I like mine, I'm sure you'll get a lot of advice. This forum is great for information. Take the reel to the store with you and see how it feels before you buy.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

I actually bought the same reel about a month ago and paired it up with one of the Star Rods SG1020. I love the feel and the rod is only $99. GBBT has them, Lizzys doesnt carry Star Rods and Hot Spots was out of them when I wanted one.

The whole package is pretty light and the sensitivity is great. I highly recommend it and I know a bunch of people on this forum like the Star Rods lineup...it's where I got the recommendation from and I have to agree.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

I did see some nice (and affordable) Star rods at Hot Spots the other day. I picked one up, and it felt great... although I put no reel on it. If using live bait, I had a St. Croix (Avid) that was great for lighter applications. But you'd be hard-pressed to beat a Kistler Helium, but they are somewhat on the pricey end.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Star Plasma is a sweet rod.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I recently bought a Saros 3000 and paired it with a St. Croix Mojo Inshore (split grip). Very lightweight and sensitive, good balance and the MIS70MF has enough backbone to easily handle big specks and slot reds. I looked at a lot of rods and the Mojo was a good fit for my type of fishing.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

X2 St. Croix - I like the LegendExtreme


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

The American Rodsmith Troutmaster is a great rod. It's light and very affordable. If your looking to spend some money the American Rodsmiths H3 Titanium with recoil guides is sweet. I have one with a Shimano Stradic 3000. The weight/balance/sensitivity is by far the best I have ever used but they run about $250. I think Hot Spots may still have a few.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the exact same combo as timman, it's a nice match. I also paired up a penn battle to one of Outcasts rods and it's a nice match too. That rod was only $69.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I have Stradics on St. Corix and the flats blue rod. Love both of them. They will sling a 1/4 oz jig a while.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

timman said:


> I recently bought a Saros 3000 and paired it with a St. Croix Mojo Inshore (split grip). Very lightweight and sensitive, good balance and the MIS70MF has enough backbone to easily handle big specks and slot reds. I looked at a lot of rods and the Mojo was a good fit for my type of fishing.


Those are cool rods.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Can somebody tell me the point of a split grip spinning rod? I have one and it fishes fine. Is it to lessen the weight of the rod?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Best rod for the money right now I feel is the Shimano clarus split grip retails for about $89.00 its light and feels good with a 3000 series on it. If price is no object look at the upper end rods. Its kinda like a rifle you dont want a cheap scope on a nice gun.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to suggest Temple Fork Outfitters saltwater series 7' medium/heavy action rod. I have a stradic that I paired it up with......hands down the finest light tackle set up that I have ever used. I have worn the reds, big spanish, trout and schoolie king mackerel out with this rig! The rod was $99.99 at Bluewater outriggers in Port St. Joe....but I know they are in Pensacola somewhere.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

The purpose of the split grip is a better feel for the rod compared to a full grip. They also have a better fit to the contour of your body. I prefer split grip rods. My .02


----------

